# Barker Hi-power Vs. Vip



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So what are the differences between a Barker Hi-Power and VIP jacks and are they worth the price difference? I have a 21RS and a Silverado 1500 4x4 Ext. Cab so do I need the 3500 lb or is the 3000 lb sufficient?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know what the differences are but I use a 3000# jack and it works fine, up to you if you want to spend the extra for the larger one. As long as it has metal and not nylon gears the 3k will get the job done with the 21RS.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a 1500 Silverado and a 23RS and use one of those cheap Ultra Fab 3002 jacks -- have ahd no problems at all -- yes i know some of these guys want to be able to lift the trailer and a fully loaded truck high enough to change the tires on boith vehciles at the same time -- but all i use my Ultra Fab 3002 for is to unhitch the trailer form the bumper and then to level it --

You're trailer is light enough -- to include the backend of your truck -- to not going with something thats overkill...

IMO - 3000 is fine -- (you might want to check out the UltraFabs -- much cheaper)

.02c


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the Atwood 3500# jack, and LOVE it!

Got mine here: RV Wholesalers - Atwood Jack

I got mine a little cheaper, two years ago, but $262.00 isn't a bad price. (It includes free shipping.)

Mike


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

look on E-Bay. We got our 3500# Barker for $179 and also had a coupon for 10% off from E-Bay. That made what we thought was a pretty good deal.
Happy hunting.

5


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I recently installed the Barker Super Jack 3500 VIP. According to Barkers website the difference is:

*Deluxe Hi-Power 3500 - Barker's Super Jack Power Jack, with 3,500 lbs. lifting capacity, incorporates our Ball Screw with recirculating ball bearing technology for more efficient and precise positioning.*

Many people have good luck with Atwood, Ultrafab and Barker. Being a mechanical enginner I tend (must to the delight of my DW) to err on the side of high quality, performance and reliability.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have an Atwood 2500 jack on my 25RS-S and it does a fine job. A bigger jack may be faster I don't know, but the 2500 lifts the camper and my Super Crew to get my Equal-i-zer bars on.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

daslobo777,

You have hit on the content of my question. If you look at the Barker web site, they only list the "Hi-Power" models in their specs. I too, being a Mechanical Engineer, want to know just what is the difference between the "Hi-Power" models and the VIPs. The only place I have found information on both models is here. Notice that the model 27452 is the "Hi-Power" and the VIP models are 30826 and 30828.

"The Hi-Power 3500 Jack includes all the features of Barker's popular VIP 3500 Jack plus it is equipped with a precision ball screw and limit switch shutoff."

My question is, is it worth the money to get the ball screw and limit switch?

Also, what is the origin of your user name?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

After talking with the customer service department at Barker, I decided to go with the VIP 3000 lb jack. I found an incredible deal on it at rvpartsoutlet.com, *$159.95 + $18.25 shipping with no sales tax no matter what state you are in.* I don't know if that shipping rate is valid for the entire lower 48. Ordered it yesterday and per the UPS web site it is scheduled to be delivered today.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good for you!









But now, you'll have to do a few more "12 oz. curls" every day you go camping, to make up for the exercise you WON'T be getting cranking your landing gear up and down!

Mike


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> daslobo777,
> 
> You have hit on the content of my question. If you look at the Barker web site, they only list the "Hi-Power" models in their specs. I too, being a Mechanical Engineer, want to know just what is the difference between the "Hi-Power" models and the VIPs. The only place I have found information on both models is here. Notice that the model 27452 is the "Hi-Power" and the VIP models are 30826 and 30828.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Barker Jack Purchase.

*You would have to ask on the User Name Question wouldn't you????? *I have been trying to keep this in the shadows. It is my Fantasy Fooball name ..... daslobo, i.e., "the wolf", and "777" for Las Vegas Style Luck. My lovely gracious DW does not care for the name and is now trying to convince my DDs to get Dad to change the name. Can't do it. But thanks for reopening this can of worms!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

At the campground isn't the issue. I'm storing the TT in my driveway at least for the summer. The driveway has about a 6 degree slope. To level the TT I have to crank it all the way up and put the tongue on a jack stand, then crank the jack to retract, place blocks under the jack and then crank it all the way up again. The whole time I have concrete blocks like you use to build retaining walls with as chocks and when it is finally level I install a two wheel locking chock on both sides. All total I have about a 20" drop from the tires to the tongue.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> At the campground isn't the issue. I'm storing the TT in my driveway at least for the summer. The driveway has about a 6 degree slope. To level the TT I have to crank it all the way up and put the tongue on a jack stand, then crank the jack to retract, place blocks under the jack and then crank it all the way up again. The whole time I have concrete blocks like you use to build retaining walls with as chocks and when it is finally level I install a two wheel locking chock on both sides. All total I have about a 20" drop from the tires to the tongue.


Wow! I'll bet hitching/unhitching and getting the WD bars on and off is a LOT of fun. But I'm sure you're practiced at it . . . probably too much, since you decided on the electric tongue jack.

Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Bought the 3000# VIP and it works great. It picks up the TV with no problems.


----------

